# Cheap alternative to HexOHM



## Ruhan (18/12/16)

Hi guys, looking to get into the u regulated world but the HexOHM is a bit pricey. Are there any cheaper but still quality alternatives? I would prefer a box and also not the noisy cricket


----------



## Marius Combrink (18/12/16)

Tesla invader 3 is the closest I can think of

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Surge26 (19/12/16)

Noisy cricket v2 is your best option R600 buck and it doesn't get better than that 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Surge26 (19/12/16)

Ruhan said:


> Hi guys, looking to get into the u regulated world but the HexOHM is a bit pricey. Are there any cheaper but still quality alternatives? I would prefer a box and also not the noisy cricket


What is your aversion to the noisy? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Surge26 (19/12/16)

I have 2 and I love them 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

